# 3x3 Teaching Challenge



## Loiloiloi (Jun 12, 2016)

Here's the challenge: Explain how to solve a 3x3 in the least amount of words possible. Because this can't really be regulated strictly to see who wins (some might be really short but make no sense, so there would have to be a judge) it's just for fun. You're allowed to teach any method you like, but you have to act as if you were teaching it to someone who had never used a rubik's cube in their life. Good luck!


----------



## DGCubes (Jun 12, 2016)

Watch.

One word. Do I win?


----------



## SenorJuan (Jun 13, 2016)

The only people I know who have successfully devised their own solution ( back in the Eighties boom) all did it with a corners first method. It seems to be the best strategy for a self-developed solution, but it's seemingly not obvious to most beginners. (When I started, I just tried doing one face like most people, failed to extend it to the full solve, gave up and used cheat-sheets that were circulating around school).
So my simplest instructions would be:
"Corners then edges"


----------



## Poketube6681 (Jun 14, 2016)

Watch youtube


----------



## newtonbase (Jun 14, 2016)

Peel


----------



## Loiloiloi (Jun 14, 2016)

So far none of these posts have fully explained how to solve a 3x3 lol


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Jun 14, 2016)

Right face clockwise, Up face Clockwise, Repeat...


----------



## Torch (Jun 14, 2016)

I would imagine it wouldn't be too hard to teach someone silently. Just use an abundance of pointing, tapping, and showing the algs.


----------



## Abo (Jun 15, 2016)

Loiloiloi said:


> So far none of these posts have fully explained how to solve a 3x3 lol


Not in direct words to explain how to solve a cube, but they deliver the right message needed to have a cube get solved, I think DG was pretty clever with linking an applicable video. So, not what you're looking for, but still 'correct' solutions.


----------



## CubingFTW (Jun 22, 2016)

Cross, F2l, Oll, Pll


----------



## YTCuber (Jun 22, 2016)

thefirstthingyouwhoulddoissolveyourcrosstodothisyouhavetoalignawhiteengestickertothewhiteoryellowfacethencorrecttheaotherstickertothecorrectcenterandthenturnthatcenter180degreesconinuewiththatuntilyouhaveyourcrosssolvedifyougetthegaseofthelastedgeflippedinplacetakeitoutapplyfruriuifiandputitbackinnaxtturnthecrosstothebottomputacorneronthetoplayerabovethecorrectpositionandapplysexyuntilitissolvedrepeatwithallcornersuntilyouhaveyourfirstlayerdonenowmatchupasecondlayeredgeifitneedstogettotheleftapplyururiuifiuiftotherightmirroritforthelastlayerdofruriuifiwithrandomumovesuntilyouhavealledgesorientedthenapplyruriuruuriwithrandomumovesuntilyourcornersareaolvedthengotoalgdbdotnetslashsetslashpllandlookforyourpllcaseandapplythecorrectalgorithmsadtheandfixaufbydointuuntilyourcubeissolved
1 word


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jun 22, 2016)

YTCuber said:


> thefirstthingyouwhoulddoissolveyourcrosstodothisyouhavetoalignawhiteengestickertothewhiteoryellowfacethencorrecttheaotherstickertothecorrectcenterandthenturnthatcenter180degreesconinuewiththatuntilyouhaveyourcrosssolvedifyougetthegaseofthelastedgeflippedinplacetakeitoutapplyfruriuifiandputitbackinnaxtturnthecrosstothebottomputacorneronthetoplayerabovethecorrectpositionandapplysexyuntilitissolvedrepeatwithallcornersuntilyouhaveyourfirstlayerdonenowmatchupasecondlayeredgeifitneedstogettotheleftapplyururiuifiuiftotherightmirroritforthelastlayerdofruriuifiwithrandomumovesuntilyouhavealledgesorientedthenapplyruriuruuriwithrandomumovesuntilyourcornersareaolvedthengotoalgdbdotnetslashsetslashpllandlookforyourpllcaseandapplythecorrectalgorithmsadtheandfixaufbydointuuntilyourcubeissolved
> 1 word


english pls


----------



## SenorJuan (Jun 22, 2016)

I always wince when (on other forums...) I read the word " iv ". Gahhhhhh.... it's only got 3 letters and you've made 3 mistakes. But this one word has way more than 3 mistakes. And where's the Capital Letters? I like to start a sentence with a Capital letter. However, it is impressive that you've come up with a solution that only uses wide double-layer turns, I think....


----------

